# Sambo's Chocolate Milk bottles



## ACLbottles (Aug 3, 2013)

Does anybody know what this bottle is worth? I says "Sambo's Pasteurized Chocolate Milk. I have a bottle and a creamer that both say the same thing. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 3, 2013)

Close up of creamer.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2013)

Don't sell that to Paula Dean  []


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Aug 3, 2013)

LOL awesome bottle, never seen it


----------



## epackage (Aug 3, 2013)

Creamer gets $15-20 regularly, not sure on the half pint, fanyasy bottles I think...


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 3, 2013)

Epackage, did you mean 'fantasy' bottles? if so, what is a fantasy bottle?


----------



## epackage (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't think they're old, I think they were made to cash in on people looking for this type of imagery...


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2013)

I agree with Jim on this one. Who has a chocolate milk creamer in their collection?


----------

